# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne

## Jan1993

(sorry voor mijn gezeur)

Ik had eens van iemand gehoord die veel wist over acne preventie: dat als je (normale, soms erge) Acne hebt je gezicht 2 keer per dag wassen zonder zeep of andere middelen. en niet aan je gezicht zitten en goed opletten wat je eet zoals: niet veel suikers, vetten, chocola innemen. Paar keer per week in de zon zitten en niet te lang. Klopt dit allemaal?

Ik heb zelf ook paar vragen:
Kan je van masturberen puisten krijgen?
Ik ga over een maand naar zee en wil weten of het zeewater je huid reinigt, omdat ik als klein kind veel last had van eczeem en toen ik had gezwommen de huid herstelde.

alvast heel erg bedankt :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Ten eerste, je zeurt niet hoor  :Wink: , Oke en dan je vragen.
Dat je je gezicht goed moet wassen zonder zeep klopt inderdaad, en je moet inderdaad niet aan je gezicht zitten, want dan maak je ze open en dan kun je lelijke littekens krijgen.
Of het uitmaakt wat je eet weet ik eerlijk gezegd niet, de ene zegt van wel, de ander zegt van niet, dus daar moet iemand anders je mee helpen.

Dan je volgende vraag, van masturberen krijg je echt geen puistjes hoor  :Wink:  
Maar ze zeggen inderdaad wel dat zeewater en zonlicht je huid reinigt, omdat dat de bacteriën dood.

Is het allemaal een beetje duidelijk?

xxx Sylvia

----------


## Jan1993

Ja heel erg bedankt! 
Ik zal het resultaat wel posten als ik terug ben :Big Grin:

----------


## Jan1993

Wanneer kan je eigenlijk naar de huisarts?
Ik heb alleen best wat acne op mijn gezicht, maar op mijn verdere lichaam bijna niet. Ik heb nu vooral rode vlekken en ik wil er graag vanaf :Frown: 
Kan de dokter mij dan helpen?

----------


## Agnes574

Een bezoekje aan je huisarts gaat je zéker helpen!!
Succes en sterkte!

----------

